# Lc. Sacramento Rose 'Zombie' HCC



## rdlsreno (Oct 23, 2012)

My plant got 76 pts. HCC. It is a cross between Lc. Mini Purple x L.alaorii.

Ramon

Lc. Sacramento Rose 'Zombie' HCC


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a very nice Mini Purple. What does the other parent look like?


----------



## Hera (Oct 23, 2012)

What an awesome cross. The color of the lip is awesome.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 23, 2012)

Ozpaph, the other parent is a very tubular small pink flower. 

Hera, the lip is truly the best feature of the flower as well as the depth of overall color. Compared to previous awards (and the plants growing in my greenhouse) this was darker than all and the lip more fully saturated, the color goes all around the lip and almost fully covers the tip of the lip. It's darker in the throat, too. 

Ramon's picture does a good job of hiding its problems with symmetry.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: That's gorgeous! Congrats!!!
I was just gonna ask where it was being faulted, Mormodes sounds like you were there!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope I will be able to get that clone some day.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations! That is very beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2012)

A lovely bloom!!!! Congrats!!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 24, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Congrats on the award!


----------



## RandyT (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Just gorgeous.....and stunning photography!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

Wonderful dark colour!


----------

